#ubuntu-love 2011-08-15
<sushil__> HI , I am newbie and wants to contributes to Ubuntu. basically I am java Architect  . Can somebody guide me how my skills can be used for ubuntu
#ubuntu-love 2011-08-16
<makingithappen> did this project die?
